# New veritcal Kanger coils dont last



## HalfLifeZA (2/10/15)

Has anyone noticed that the above do not last as long as the old coils did? I am currently using the 1.5 ohm commercial coils and they only seem to last about a week or two, where the old coils would last at least a month.
Just wanted to know if its only me.


----------



## MJ INC (2/10/15)

I'm impressed you were able to get a month out of any commercial coil. 2½ weeks is about my limit using aspire, kangertech and joyetech coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JacoV (2/10/15)

I'm using the 0.5 coils and also on 2 weeks


----------



## HalfLifeZA (2/10/15)

JacoV said:


> I'm using the 0.5 coils and also on 2 weeks



It sucks!! One of the things I really liked about the commercial coils was how long they lasted!


----------



## Dubz (2/10/15)

It is very difficult to gauge usage through time. A better way is to gauge through amount of juice used. Also different juices will impact your usage due to additives. Also darker juices will reduce lifespan of coils.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SHiBBY (2/10/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> It sucks!! One of the things I really liked about the commercial coils was how long they lasted!


If you think commercial coils last long, wait till you start rebuilding  And of course "lasting" is a pretty wide term. Technically they "last" forever, but start tasting like **** after the first week compared to a new coil. On a RBA that's quickly and easily remedied by changing 5c worth of cotton and POW! Taste overload!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## HalfLifeZA (2/10/15)

I'm using the same juice as before and vaping the same amount, that's how I can judge that these new coils do not last as long
I do use the RBA deck sometimes, but I find it much easier to use the commercial coils coz I'm lazy!! But going on how much worse the new coils seem, I guess thats an excuse to start using the RBA deck more


----------



## SHiBBY (2/10/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I'm using the same juice as before and vaping the same amount, that's how I can judge that these new coils do not last as long
> I do use the RBA deck sometimes, but I find it much easier to use the commercial coils coz I'm lazy!! But going on how much worse the new coils seem, I guess thats an excuse to start using the RBA deck more


Once you dial in that perfect build, you won't look at commercial coils the same. Yes commercial coils are convenient, but I can build myself a crapload of legit coils for the same price as a pack of commercial ones.


----------



## HalfLifeZA (2/10/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Once you dial in that perfect build, you won't look at commercial coils the same. Yes commercial coils are convenient, but I can build myself a crapload of legit coils for the same price as a pack of commercial ones.


I fully agree. I guess its time to stop being so lazy and just go RBA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (2/10/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I fully agree. I guess its time to stop being so lazy and just go RBA



Man, the advice I got like literally 2 days ago was don't be sacred of the RBA in my Kanger after my vertical coil was a dud.
The RBA came with 2 coils one already in the RBA. As someone who just started vaping I was able to get it wicked with the help of the tutorials on here and *it took all of 15 minutes as a complete and utter noob.*

The results far surpass the performance of the stock coil, even the non dud one.
With you having used the RBA a bit before I'd imagine you get that bad boy running even faster.
Maybe get a spare RBA and and always have an extra one set up so when your goes bleh, you can quickly swop out and you have a week+ to wick your spare again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (2/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Man, the advice I got like literally 2 days ago was don't be sacred of the RBA in my Kanger after my vertical coil was a dud.
> The RBA came with 2 coils one already in the RBA. As someone who just started vaping I was able to get it wicked with the help of the tutorials on here and *it took all of 15 minutes as a complete and utter noob.*
> 
> The results far surpass the performance of the stock coil, even the non dud one.
> ...



Now this is a good idea! I'll play around with the RBA again tonight


----------



## SHiBBY (2/10/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I fully agree. I guess its time to stop being so lazy and just go RBA



Just don't do what I did and buy all the wire on the planet. You only really need one guage  Get yourself some 26/28ga A1 and a pack of 100% Jap cotton. On a RBA deck that'll last you forever and put your back about R200 in total depending on where you buy.


----------



## Noddy (2/10/15)

The vertical coils is not that good. I get dry hits on them. Where with the horizontal ai never get dry hits. And for some reason one particular juice I have burns in the verticals. I vape between 15 to 18 watts.

I rewicked an old horizontal, and its beter than new.

Gonna give the rebuilding a shot though. Then I can buy more juice instead of expensive coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (2/10/15)

I hate those damn vertical coils. Totally put me off the subtank.


----------



## deepest (3/10/15)

Well after reading this thread and being less than impressed with the new vertical coils. I decided
to get the rba out and wick it with some jap cotton and a 0.5 ohm coil. All I can say is wow why didn't i use it sooner the flavour os amazing versus the standard coils I will only be using the rba from now on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY (3/10/15)

deepest said:


> Well after reading this thread and being less than impressed with the new vertical coils. I decided
> to get the rba out and wick it with some jap cotton and a 0.5 ohm coil. All I can say is wow why didn't i use it sooner the flavour os amazing versus the standard coils I will only be using the rba from now on.


In the words of GTA2: "Halleluyah! Another soul saved!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (5/10/15)

I used the RBA all weekend and I'm sold! I won't go back to the commercial coils now!
Does anyone know where I can buy the pre-made coils from Kanger?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/10/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I used the RBA all weekend and I'm sold! I won't go back to the commercial coils now!
> Does anyone know where I can buy the pre-made coils from Kanger?


http://eciggies.co.za/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-Tanks-and-Coils/20-Pre-Rolled-Coils-with-organic-cotton-0.5ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (5/10/15)

Top of the mornin to ya. I really don't understand how this works. I hate the 0.5 horizontal coils on the subtank, I had to take the wattage down to 15W to avoid dry hits. On the other hand, I'm crazy about the 0.5 verticals from Kanger, I vape them at 40W (yes, four zero) with a 70/30 juice!!! Not one dry hit!! I chainvape all day and get about 10 ten days on a coil. How can our experiences be so different??? No dry hits, no leaking, have I bought the perfect subtank??? I've spent about 20 minutes trying to wick one of those pre-rolled coils (without any tutoring) and I screwed that up wonderfully. It leaked, I got dry hits and I got irritated. So I screwed in another vertical and off I went. Maybe I'll look at using the RBA again, but at this stage I have no need for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/10/15)

theyettie said:


> Top of the mornin to ya. I really don't understand how this works. I hate the 0.5 horizontal coils on the subtank, I had to take the wattage down to 15W to avoid dry hits. On the other hand, I'm crazy about the 0.5 verticals from Kanger, I vape them at 40W (yes, four zero) with a 70/30 juice!!! Not one dry hit!! I chainvape all day and get about 10 ten days on a coil. How can our experiences be so different??? No dry hits, no leaking, have I bought the perfect subtank??? I've spent about 20 minutes trying to wick one of those pre-rolled coils (without any tutoring) and I screwed that up wonderfully. It leaked, I got dry hits and I got irritated. So I screwed in another vertical and off I went. Maybe I'll look at using the RBA again, but at this stage I have no need for it.



That happened to me yesterday when I re-wicked my RBA. Tried again and realized I used too little wick and the holes were not covered adequately. Used more cotton and now it's back and good as gold. 28.5W on .5 coil seems to be my sweet spot.


----------



## theyettie (5/10/15)

@GlacieredPyro Mate I struggled big time for a short time hehehe. First, too little cotton, device flooded. Then, too much cotton, dry hit upon dry hit. So I thought screw this, stock coils here I come. Maybe if I had the amount crap you guys had with the stock coils I would've put more effort into building my own, but honestly, I have no need for it, yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (5/10/15)

I should probably rewick my goblins at some point, although this Cotton Bacon I got from Johan is performing like a baoss!

Rebuilding is like origami. You don't just fold a paper a bunch of times and end up with a swan, first try! Boom! #YOLO

It can be an art, takes patience and practice to get it right. It can be a frustrating process and you need to take note of the mistakes you make when you first start building in order to learn from it in future builds, as is the case with everything in life I suppose. But once you find that sweet spot and can repeat your success, you can put that R50 you would've spent on coils every few days in a jar and save up for your DIY juice kit, which is the next logical step

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

SHiBBY said:


> I should probably rewick my goblins at some point, although this Cotton Bacon I got from Johan is performing like a baoss!
> 
> Rebuilding is like origami. You don't just fold a paper a bunch of times and end up with a swan, first try! Boom! #YOLO
> 
> It can be an art, takes patience and practice to get it right. It can be a frustrating process and you need to take note of the mistakes you make when you first start building in order to learn from it in future builds, as is the case with everything in life I suppose. But once you find that sweet spot and can repeat your success, you can put that R50 you would've spent on coils every few days in a jar and save up for your DIY juice kit, which is the next logical step



Well said @SHiBBY

Problem I find sometimes with the tanks is you get an epic winner build and wick and you are not sure what you did differently. 

Or, you do things exactly the same and its a flop. And you can't understand why.

Doesn't happen all the time but sometimes. Just enough to add an element of mystery and suspense

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SHiBBY (5/10/15)

Silver said:


> Well said @SHiBBY
> 
> Problem I find sometimes with the tanks is you get an epic winner build and wick and you are not sure what you did differently.
> 
> ...



This is true! I've learned that as far as coils go, 26ga 8-wrap 2mm ID coils are pretty solid for my Goblins, and the wicking method I used has proven itself over and over to have a good balance between no leaks and no dry hits, but sometimes I do feel that the flavour is different which is super weird. One setup will have killer flavour, and the next will be a bit bland? I don't get it. But luckily, at the cost of rewicking, it's worthwhile scrapping an under performing wick the moment it disappoints

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

SHiBBY said:


> This is true! I've learned that as far as coils go, 26ga 8-wrap 2mm ID coils are pretty solid for my Goblins, and the wicking method I used has proven itself over and over to have a good balance between no leaks and no dry hits, but sometimes I do feel that the flavour is different which is super weird. One setup will have killer flavour, and the next will be a bit bland? I don't get it. But luckily, at the cost of rewicking, it's worthwhile scrapping an under performing wick the moment it disappoints



Agreed

I think if the coil is good then its all up to the tightness of the wick inside the coil/s.
I have tried several times to guess in advance how it will vape, but sometimes I get it all wrong.

And the juice plays a role too. 

Anyhow, when its all working 10 out of 10 - I just sit back and enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/10/15)

When I used up all the spare coils that come with the RBA (I got a spare tank) I dreaded having to build my own. With all the info on here and Youtube I managed quite easily to do so. I'm using Kanthal Clapton (pre-wound) and not sure why, but I have not had a dry hit since, even If I test vape at 50W. Also learnt with the RBA that with wicking, less is more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (5/10/15)

Silver said:


> Agreed
> 
> I think if the coil is good then its all up to the tightness of the wick inside the coil/s.
> I have tried several times to guess in advance how it will vape, but sometimes I get it all wrong.
> ...



When I just got into rebuilding, I had a tendency of threading my wick way too tight which led to dry hits and a siff taste since the wick at the core would still be dry, yet the tails were soaked (RDA). Trial and error has taught me that the wick needs to be about 2x the width of the coil, with the hard outer layers peeled off for my RTA builds and left on for my dripper builds. This has worked for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> It sucks!! One of the things I really liked about the commercial coils was how long they lasted!


 I would recommend either rebuilding on those coils you've bought or go against that waste of R50 a pop and build it yourself at much less of a cost.
Rebuilt coils last forever - all you need to do is replace the wick - and clean the gunk off the wire with wick-free burns

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lehan (18/1/16)

I had a whole different experience with the commercial coils. The first one i used leaked from the word go, the second one I tried, worked for a few hours and started to give me dry hit after dry hit and had the same leak issue as the first.

From info on the forum i saw allot of vapers experienced the same leaking with the commercial coils. I just decided to use the RBA from the second day that I got my Subtank. No leaks, i had a dry hit or two with the first few wicks and thereafter non whatsoever.

I build the same coils over and over and wick it exactly the same as the previous time. IMO i find it less of a hassle to build a coil than to order online and wait a few days for delivery. I won't use the Kanger OCC coils again. I do however have my eye on a couple of gClapton commercial coils once the vendor receives shipment.

Might be of how amazing they look in a bell cap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

Lehan said:


> I had a whole different experience with the commercial coils. The first one i used leaked from the word go, the second one I tried, worked for a few hours and started to give me dry hit after dry hit and had the same leak issue as the first.
> 
> From info on the forum i saw allot of vapers experienced the same leaking with the commercial coils. I just decided to use the RBA from the second day that I got my Subtank. No leaks, i had a dry hit or two with the first few wicks and thereafter non whatsoever.
> 
> ...


 The bell cap can stunt your juice by like 1ml - and it's acyrlic- not glass - and it's still breakable. The center chimney can snap on a small fall - You'll never have this issue with metal ...
Kangertech horizontal coils were much better than the verticals -> and my rebuilt horizontals on the vertical's base was even better than standard horizontals


----------



## Lehan (18/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> The bell cap can stunt your juice by like 1ml - and it's acyrlic- not glass - and it's still breakable. The center chimney can snap on a small fall - You'll never have this issue with metal ...
> Kangertech horizontal coils were much better than the verticals -> and my rebuilt horizontals on the vertical's base was even better than standard horizontals



For the look of the bell cap with a gClapton coil - it's worth the trouble IMO... If it does break, you can still use the standard tank while you wait for a replacement  (I need to stop because I'm negotiating myself into all these 'nice-to-haves')

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

The Crystal Bell Cap from Trinity Tanks is just bloody marvellous and in my opinion enhances the flavour because it's glass. Can't speak for the standard vertical coils because I never really rated them that high and in fact got rid of my Sub Box tanks because I wasn't that impressed with the performance... but that all changed when I discovered the gClaptons... I had to go out and buy two new Sub Box tanks. I would give up all my current tanks in favour of the Sub Box Dec, gClapton and Trinity Cap combo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

Just got one more note based on Capitalism: they make new things/replacements to replace things they intend for you to break during the lifecycle of the product.
Looking for products that can break and be self fixed is not what kangertech is catering to anymore, conisdering how much their OCC coils have changed since release.
The deck is all up to you, you can buy a v2 deck if you have the v1 and that's awesome, really awesome, but paying R50 per coil at a time, is what makes it similar to twisp, it makes you continue to come back there all the time to replace one necessity of the proudct you're using; to keep on using it. This plan is in my eyes a selfish one: because it sits opposing the RBA which you only need the kanthol/material and cotton/rayon to DIY - The DIY in my opinion is a far stronger platform because it allows it to be customizable  thereby giving us each our own unique vapour production and taste

Advising you rebuild your own decks if you have any mod that can read the ohms of your coils


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Crystal Bell Cap from Trinity Tanks is just bloody marvellous and in my opinion enhances the flavour because it's glass. Can't speak for the standard vertical coils because I never really rated them that high and in fact got rid of my Sub Box tanks because I wasn't that impressed with the performance... but that all changed when I discovered the gClaptons... I had to go out and buy two new Sub Box tanks. I would give up all my current tanks in favour of the Sub Box Dec, gClapton and Trinity Cap combo!


 Where did you find a crystal trinity cap? because the sounds of that reminds me of a Crius glass crystal


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Where did you find a crystal trinity cap? because the sounds of that reminds me of a Crius glass crystal



http://www.trinityglasstanks.com/shop/

or 

http://www.vapordna.com/Trinity-Sub-X-Glass-Tank-Kanger-SubTank-Mini-p/trsubx.htm

or 

wait a week or two and one or two of the local vendors will get them in stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lehan (18/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Crystal Bell Cap from Trinity Tanks is just bloody marvellous and in my opinion enhances the flavour because it's glass. Can't speak for the standard vertical coils because I never really rated them that high and in fact got rid of my Sub Box tanks because I wasn't that impressed with the performance... but that all changed when I discovered the gClaptons... I had to go out and buy two new Sub Box tanks. I would give up all my current tanks in favour of the Sub Box Dec, gClapton and Trinity Cap combo!



@Rob Fisher, please be so kind to paste the link with pics of your Trinity Bell Cap with gClaptons (i Have seen it somewhere)

Vape-porn to say the least....


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

Lehan said:


> @Rob Fisher, please be so kind to paste the link with pics your Trinity Bell Cap with gClaptons (i Have seen it somewhere)
> 
> Vape-porn to say the least....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.trinityglasstanks.com/shop/
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 That looks wayyyy better than the acyrlic rubbish initially sold by a mob of vapours 

they replaced my glass with that after an on-site repair where someone cracked the glass from trying to tighten it too tigthly - pity they didnt think of glass initally -  Would have been sooo sick  crystal like a crius


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> That looks wayyyy better than the acyrlic rubbish initially sold by a mob of vapours
> 
> they replaced my glass with that after an on-site repair where someone cracked the glass from trying to tighten it too tigthly - pity they didnt think of glass initally -  Would have been sooo sick  crystal like a crius



Yip the Trinity Tanks are not cheap kak... it's quality all the way.


----------

